# Should water be banned?



## goldsilverpro (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.math.psu.edu/tseng/H2Ojoke.html


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a good one, Chris!


----------



## rshartjr (Aug 31, 2012)

Even better is the fact that bans were nearly made law at least twice. It just goes to show how eagerly some politicians jump onto the "earth first" bandwagon with absolutely no understanding of the motivation behind some of the junk science.

http://www.snopes.com/science/dhmo.asp

Scott


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi3erdgVVTw


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 31, 2012)

Just 2 days ago I saw an add campaign that has yet to be released here in California, but is planned to be so. It was for the labeling of GMO foods (genetically mutated organisms). The video played old commercials or propaganda about cigarettes, DDT and finally agent orange. It explained how all these things at one time were said to be perfectly safe, etc. Then it splashed GMO on the screen and tried to make the relation between GMO foods and the prior three things. Thing is, nobody knows what GMO foods might or might not do to Humans. I noticed this correlation, and see it all the time in ads, etc. If we are not education ourselves and paying attention we will be sheep, sheep flock, and also follow in large groups.

Scott


----------



## jeneje (Aug 31, 2012)

If one would really think about some of the propaganda we here, and use common sense, we could put a stop to all the B.S. We all consider ourselves as educated and intelligent humans. It took a student with a simple test to show we have a long way to go. 
Media and advertising sets the pace for propaganda and we all play right into it. The more we see and hear something the easer it is to justify it as the truth, weather it is or not. 
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 31, 2012)

If that was the actual title to the questionnaire, we, as people have a serious problem with our "thought process(es)" The "H2O alone will tell anyone it's water. I believe every person learned that as a child in school (elementary) and further. 

For the most part, it was great for it to be asked the way it was asked because it shows that we are blind, even though we can see, and we don't understand, although we can opinionize.

If it's H20, and you ban it, that ban alone will cost you your life probably within a month or maybe a bit longer, but before you go you'll surely feel the effects of not having it in your system. You WILL die without water (H20) in your system.

Kevin


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 1, 2012)

testerman said:


> If it's H20, and you ban it, that ban alone will cost you your life probably within a month or maybe a bit longer,


No, not a bit longer, and certainly not a month. A week, maybe, but more likely only five days --- or less. Water is essential. You can live for a month without food. 

Harold

(No, I didn't say you'd live well for that month!)


----------



## kurt (Sep 2, 2012)

I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll: 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 2, 2012)

kurt said:


> I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll:
> 
> Kurt


That, I could understand. A child and even a grown person could easily swallow the piece they bit off without chewing it and choke to death. And then again, they're not talking about banning hot dogs, just changing the shape of them. How about making them into the shape of a burger? Although I wouldn't put my signature on a law like that either, yet, we all can live without hot dogs. They're just processed crap, which for some reason a little over a year ago I stop eating them. And I only ate beef hot dogs. 

Kevin


----------



## kurt (Sep 3, 2012)

testerman said:


> kurt said:
> 
> 
> > I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll:
> ...



Thats my point - the problem is NOT the shape of the hot dog - its the person that doesn't chew their food before trying to swollow - so a law to change the shape is pointless & not going to stop the problem.

Kurt


----------



## rshartjr (Sep 3, 2012)

kurt said:


> I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll:
> 
> Kurt



Oh, for Pete's sake... I have seen kids choke on grapes, raisins, cherries, Legos, cherry tomatoes, and fill their nostrils with peas and marbles. It has little to do with the actual shapes of those items.

I guess I have a fairly Darwinian view on child-rearing: Stupid people should NOT breed.

Teach the kid what is and is not edible, how to chew properly, and explain why one should not use the hair dryer in the shower. The idiots who don't get it should be allowed to perish.

It's for the good of the species.

Scott


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2012)

rshartjr said:


> kurt said:
> 
> 
> > I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll:
> ...


Now that makes my point even more. I remember when my mother (rest in peace mom), told us when we were little children that all it takes is just one drop, just one drop of water and if dropped down your nostrils, can drown (kill) you. It amazed me to hear that. Just one drop of water can do you in going into you the wrong way.

I wouldn't ban anything that keeps us as human beings alive. If I sign anything that bans any food or otherwise something to keep me alive, I'm also putting a ban on your and my life.

Kevin


----------



## jeneje (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys I think you all have missed the point here. Its not about banning water, its about how people are so easily persuaded into believing something they no nothing about, nor do they care to find out.

Another wards the student presented the water in a way that made it seem so dangerous to us and the enviormnment that people wanted to get on board and sign a petition to ban it without even giving it a second thought. 

That’s why things get so missed up. A lack of common sense!

Ken


----------



## Geo (Sep 3, 2012)

i know a man that (in my opinion) is the smartest person i have ever met. he is in his late 70's and told me that DDT does not cause the bad effects on humans that is claimed by the FDA. he said you could drink the stuff without harmful effects (that i wouldnt try) but he says the chemical companies were losing so much money because no one was buying their pesticides, they lobbied to get DDT demonized and banned. and it worked. the man im talking about has two masters and one B.A.S.


----------



## kurt (Sep 3, 2012)

jeneje said:


> Guys I think you all have missed the point here. Its not about banning water, its about how people are so easily persuaded into believing something they no nothing about, nor do they care to find out.
> 
> Another wards the student presented the water in a way that made it seem so dangerous to us and the enviormnment that people wanted to get on board and sign a petition to ban it without even giving it a second thought.
> 
> ...



Yep & thats my whole point - whether its water or hot dogs or what ever - a lack of common sense leads to stupidity --- & as an added comment to what Geo posted --- educated does not always equal smart - it often only means you paid enough attention to pass the test on what you were told.

Smart people listen to what is said (get educated) & then apply common sense

Kurt


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 4, 2012)

kurt said:


> I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll:
> 
> Kurt


As a young boy of about ten years old, I was pallbearer for a little girl (two years old), the daugher of a close family friend, who choked to death on a peanut. Not a happy moment in my life, as I'm sure you'd understand. 

Harold


----------



## kurt (Sep 4, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> kurt said:
> 
> 
> > I once read an article where someone wanted to pass a law to change the shape of hot dogs because the current shape of hot dogs posed a choking hazard for kids :roll:
> ...



A true tragedy & yes my heart goes out to anyone that suffers a loss from a tragedy such as this --- what gets under my skin is when people with monetary &/or political influence attempt to pass laws to regulate things & save the world from such tragedy when in reallity in normal every day life they pose no inherent danger outside of the occasional tragedy

Kurt


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 5, 2012)

kurt said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > kurt said:
> ...


I understand fully. Much like banning peanuts because of the tragic situation I cited. 

Harold


----------

